# Your Favorite Seafood?



## cookingfan7 (Jan 19, 2011)

So, what's your favorite seafood? For me and my family it's crayfish, recipe is more then simple - 1. At first, you need to catch them (in the lake at night, in summer time) or buy at local store if available  2. Boil them in salt water with black peppers and dill. 3. Serve, that's all! 

 Whats yours?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 19, 2011)

You name it. I never met a seafood I didn't like, but if I was given one seafood to have for the rest of my life it would be scallops. Their sweet flavor stands on its own, right above crablegs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have to say Crab.  Love it.  Scallops run a close second. And shrimp and lobster and clams and...


----------



## Hoot (Jan 19, 2011)

Never had much in the way of seafood that I didn't like. I reckon fresh caught blue crabs from the Chesapeake Bay would be near the top of the list.
'Course you can almost starve to death right while you are eating them, 
 but they are mighty good!!!
Oysters from Swan's Quarter in NC are among my favorites as well.
Shucks, (as Justin Wilson used to say,) 
_"I like oysters. I like 'em any way you fix 'em. Matter of fact, you ain't gotta fix 'em...I like 'em just like they come outta the shell"_


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 19, 2011)

Whole grilled pampano with ponzu to dip in.

Pompano Fish - Fish and Seafood

I just toss a couple on the grill with nothing added.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 19, 2011)

Although I love all shellfish, it's a no brainer to name Nantucket Cape Scallops as my favorite. (In the New York area, the same scallops are called Peconic Bay Scallops, and you can sometimes fine them in their shells with their roe!) They are my all-time favorite food of any category.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2011)

Top pick has to be shrimp cocktail.  I know, weird, but I love the stuff.  I also like shrimp in a white wine and butter sauce and in other hot dishes, but not as much.

Also very near the top are lobsters and sea scallops.

I used to love clams but developed an allergy to them so they're off the list.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 19, 2011)

I am not sure I have met a shell fish I don't like.  Swimmin' fish there are a couple, but mostly I can get along with 'em too.

At the top are lobster and crab.  Not terribly picky on the type of crab though the MD blue crab is pretty tasty.  Some lobsters are less than impressive, though I have never had a bad Maine lobster.


----------



## Claire (Jan 19, 2011)

Since I moved here (remember, Midwest) I have a store that has readily available large, IQF sea scallops.  I almost always have some on hand.  Being IQF, I can buy just the amount my husband and I can eat.  I sear them, then deglaze the pan with dry sherry, cream, green peppercorns and a touch of red pepper flakes.  Serve over linguini or in a puff pastry crust.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 19, 2011)

Oily fish grilled with skin on and just oil and salt.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 19, 2011)

Lobster...boiled, tender, juicy, hot 
and served with hot melted 
garlic-seasalt-lemon-butter and 
paired with Sauvignon blanc


----------



## Kur (Jan 19, 2011)

I adore oysters. I've yet to try them raw though....


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 19, 2011)

I love it all. One of my favorite feasts is steamed mussels in white wine, with garlic, green onions, celery, red pepper, loads of butter and fresh parsley  and fresh lemons. Whith lots of crusty bread to dip in the juice. and more cold white wine to chase it all down.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 19, 2011)

lobster and then oysters


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not a huge seafood person. Lobster and crab are too sweet for me.  I LOVE shrimp cocktails however! I do love shrimp (fried and grilled). I love good clam chowder, and I love fish and chips. I also like tuna steaks, mahi-mahi, and salmon.  I don't mind fried catfish now and then, but I prefer ocean fish to river fish, as they seem more solid than river fish (at least the ones I have tried). I don't like to eat flabby feeling things. I cannot stand oysters!

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 19, 2011)

Blue Crabs.  After that it is all about even.


----------



## Kur (Jan 19, 2011)

Oysters definitely have a unique taste and texture... I find myself craving them quite often. I must need the zinc or something.


----------



## BigAL (Jan 20, 2011)

Calamari is up there, but I have a very close 1 & 2. Crawfish(fresh only) boil and snow crab legs boiled the same as a crawfish boil. Probably have to say the crab is #1.....but I'm really jones'n for a crawfish boil! Probably like them both so much as it is some what of a "party" w/the kids. Wife isn't too crazy for crawfish. I guess sometimes food brings back memories of goood times. 

This is our two kids and their friends.  Yep, that is the wifes steak.


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 20, 2011)

Seafood is actually the one thing I only like a very choice few items of. I can't stand the 'fishy' taste so most is out for me, but I love calamari, don't mind scallops, and shrimp I like quite a bit.

Shrimp in particular, I have my special, rare occasion _"Diets need not apply"_ garlic shrimp. Lots of garlic, lots of butter, salt and pepper, served with angel hair pasta. So deviously delicious!


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 20, 2011)

Polpo salad


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 20, 2011)

potsnpanties said:


> Seafood is actually the one thing I only like a very choice few items of. *I can't stand the 'fishy' taste* so most is out for me, but I love calamari, don't mind scallops, and shrimp I like quite a bit.
> 
> Shrimp in particular, I have my special, rare occasion _"Diets need not apply"_ garlic shrimp. Lots of garlic, lots of butter, salt and pepper, served with angel hair pasta. So deviously delicious!


 
PnP, if the seafood you've had is "fishy," then it wasn't very fresh.  I can't tell where you live, but next time you're near the ocean, get to a really good restaurant (NOT Red Lobster, a small, local place, usually not fancy) or a Legal Seafood, and try some again that you thought you didn't like.

And NEVER order seafood of any kind in a restaurant on a Monday. Nothing gets delivered between Friday and Tuesday. (insider information  )


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 20, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> PnP, if the seafood you've had is "fishy," then it wasn't very fresh.  I can't tell where you live, but next time you're near the ocean, get to a really good restaurant (NOT Red Lobster, a small, local place, usually not fancy) or a Legal Seafood, and try some again that you thought you didn't like.
> 
> And NEVER order seafood of any kind in a restaurant on a Monday. Nothing gets delivered between Friday and Tuesday. (insider information  )



THANK YOU! I have been saying this for years and no one ever listened to  me. As I live on the opposite side to the coast (it's a good  couple hours or so drive from me) it's to be expected that what's on  offer is mainly imported, deep freeze and thawed for 'fresh' at the mass  supermarket chains. The closest I have to going fresh is making a  special trip at the crack of dawn to the fish market at the port or the  big inner city market - not very practical at all 

It doesn't help I grew up in a household where that seafood selector/faux lobster meat and canned sardines were a common thing. Blech!

I'll take your advice though, thank you! I plan on getting some proper fresh produce next time I'm overseas visiting relatives as they have far better local produce of that kind near them than I (thanks for the tip, I'll make sure to keep all seafood menu options closed on long weekends ).


----------



## cookingfan7 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to all for your opinions, looks like we have a winner - crabs


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 20, 2011)

While I love dry processed mondo-sized Sea Scallops and Maine Mussels from my neck of the woods (or sea I guess), Grilled Alaskan King Crab, raw Hamachi, seared Sea Bass... yadda, yadda...

... if I were to only have one option for the rest of my life it would be fresh Haddock.  Fish Chowder (stock and milk), Fish Stew (stock and tomatoes), pan-seared with a red-wine sauce (!), deep fried in a sandwich, pan-roasted whole... so many of my favorites.

Haddock for me.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 21, 2011)

Fish
1 Dover Sole
2 Halibut
3 Turbot
4 Haddock
5 Bass
6 Sardines
7 Skate wings

Crustacians
1 Cromer Crab
2 Dublin Bay Prawns
3 Razor Clams
4 Sea Urchins
5 Oysters
6 Brown Shrimp
7 Mussels

Others
Squid
Octopus.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 21, 2011)

I really only like fish, mostly salmon, and tuna. The only seafood that I like is crab legs. I love them and cannot get enough.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2011)

can't pick one, so... my favorite seafood is any that I've never tried.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 21, 2011)

I looooove crab legs, or anything that has crab in it. I also love halibut, shrimp, walleye, northern pike... Will have to try the Dover sole mentioned above- I've never even heard of that! I actually really like to boil just about any kind of fish (even walleye) and dip it in butter. Dunking it in boiling water for a few minutes just gives it such a firm texture. It's so good!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 21, 2011)

ALL shellfish!  Lobster, oysters, clams, crab, squid, conch, you name it I love it.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 22, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Calamari is up there, but I have a very close 1 & 2. Crawfish(fresh only) boil and snow crab legs boiled the same as a crawfish boil. Probably have to say the crab is #1.....but I'm really jones'n for a crawfish boil! Probably like them both so much as it is some what of a "party" w/the kids. Wife isn't too crazy for crawfish. I guess sometimes food brings back memories of goood times.
> 
> This is our two kids and their friends. Yep, that is the wifes steak.


BigAl, that is such great pic of your 2 kids with their friends. I laughed at the girls giggling while eating their crawfish...and your wife's steak at the fresh boiled crawfish "party". The boys have been trained well...i see the girls have the seats


----------



## ChefBLucas (Jan 22, 2011)

Scallopes...Big U10 sized Sea Scallopes. Seared in a smoking hot pan. Love em side by side with a medium rare filet.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 23, 2011)

Fresh seafood:


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 23, 2011)

Made me snicker.  Thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2011)

Asia Food Guide said:


> I love pomfret fish so much! I used to make them into battered fish and fry it! The batter goes well with the fish fillets as long as the fish is fresh! you may look up the recipe at Asia Food Guide Indian Battered Fish Recipe!


 
Please post your recipe here.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 27, 2011)

To chose one would be impossible. Plus there are so many that I have never had the opportunity to try. Even when I was in New Zealand for work, I never had the chance to try fresh green lipped mussels. 

Most of the fish that I prefer are ones that I or my wife have shot. Freshness is never a question then! I have never had spiny lobster that one of us has not caught ourselves. However, my recipe for Lobster Diablo requires that I use defrosted tails as it is impossible to remove the raw tail meat when it is right out of the ocean.

I have never met a crab that I dislike, but until recently have always prefered blues. Here in Florida, in the past few years, a deep water species have been harvested commercially called Golden Crabs. These are a large spider like crab, smaller than kings but larger than opies (queen). Very sweet and much easier to pick than blues. Of coarse, we are very lucky to have stone crabs here as well.

Conch is very high on my list, but it is unfortunate that they are still off limits to take here. Our wonderful gov imposed a 10 year moratorium on them back in the '70s that has never been recinded, even though the numbers have rebounded enough to rival our 1.7 million alligator population. Gators can now be taken under strict limitations, but no conch.

Craig


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 27, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> Fresh seafood:



Barbara, that reminded me of the old StarKist commercial "Sorry, Charlie."


----------



## 61Grampyjoe (Jan 27, 2011)

No one mentioned the old backyard fish fry with black bass, croakers, and sheepshead of shellcrackers.  The key is to salt the raw fish before the cornmeal dip...like eating popcorn!


----------



## Littlechef (Jan 28, 2011)

Love, shrimp and lobster (cooked alsmost every way), followed by crab and clams (can't eat them raw).  No a fan of scallops.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lobster, Calamari, Shrimp.

Josie


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jan 29, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> Lobster...boiled, tender, juicy, hot
> and served with hot melted
> garlic-seasalt-lemon-butter and
> paired with Sauvignon blanc



I'll be up in a few hours, start the pot!!!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 31, 2011)

While they probably rank second on my list behind the North-Atlantic Haddock from my region, the In-Season Scallops from my region probably rank second.  Check these puppies out we had last night!

U10?  Try U4! 
$10/lb, 4 Scallops, $11.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 31, 2011)

1/4# EACH!  Seriously YUM!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 31, 2011)

That's a great price, too, Nicholas.
Do you have access to dry ice and styrofoam shipping containers?


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 31, 2011)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> While they probably rank second on my list behind the North-Atlantic Haddock from my region, the In-Season Scallops from my region probably rank second.  Check these puppies out we had last night!
> 
> U10?  Try U4!
> $10/lb, 4 Scallops, $11.




Hold those.. on my way... 

Those look fantastic.  Whatcha do with em?  Before and after pictures man!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 31, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Hold those.. on my way...
> 
> Those look fantastic. Whatcha do with em? *Before and after pictures man*!


 
If he was any more before they'd still be swimming.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 31, 2011)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> While they probably rank second on my list behind the North-Atlantic Haddock from my region, the In-Season Scallops from my region probably rank second. Check these puppies out we had last night!
> 
> U10? Try U4!
> $10/lb, 4 Scallops, $11.


 
 Wow!  A work of art.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 31, 2011)

I salt/peppered them, seared in a really hot pan, and finished in the oven until they were barely cooked through.  While they rested for a minute I made a quick pan sauce with the pan juices, lemon, a pinch of garlic paste, some flat-leaf parsley, and a knob of butter - a beurre blanc of sorts - as a I swirl in the butter off the heat to make a sauce that will just coat the back of a spoon.

Limoncello and Pinot Grigio on the side with a small salad and fresh hunk of bread to mop up the leftovers.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 31, 2011)

You didn't have any of that left over did ya?  Oh well...

Sounds right nice.


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2011)

Escallops.....love these little bad boys, in white wine too.



Fish


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 31, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Fish
> 1 Dover Sole
> 2 Halibut
> 3 Turbot
> ...



I agree with all of the above, but have to list cod and catfish in the first section, blue crabs and lobster in the second section, and subtract sea urchin.  Perhaps if I have fresh sea urchin, I would like it.  I've only had it from a jar - and it tasted like vinyl smells.  



Barbara L said:


> Fresh seafood:



That is so funny.  I may print it for my office.  



61Grampyjoe said:


> No one mentioned the old backyard fish fry with black bass, croakers, and sheepshead of shellcrackers.  The key is to salt the raw fish before the cornmeal dip...like eating popcorn!



And catfish!!!  



Nicholas Mosher said:


> While they probably rank second on my list behind the North-Atlantic Haddock from my region, the In-Season Scallops from my region probably rank second.  Check these puppies out we had last night!
> 
> U10?  Try U4!
> $10/lb, 4 Scallops, $11.



These look fantastic.  Wow!


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> While I love dry processed mondo-sized Sea Scallops and Maine Mussels from my neck of the woods (or sea I guess), Grilled Alaskan King Crab, raw Hamachi, seared Sea Bass... yadda, yadda...
> 
> ... if I were to only have one option for the rest of my life it would be fresh *Haddock*.  Fish Chowder (stock and milk), Fish Stew (stock and tomatoes), pan-seared with a red-wine sauce (!), deep fried in a sandwich, pan-roasted whole... so many of my favorites.
> 
> Haddock for me.



 I have never seen it fresh here, but now it is hard to come by frozen.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 1, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Barbara, that reminded me of the old StarKist commercial "Sorry, Charlie."




I remember. I had the watch. Charlie the Tuna did not swim. It fell into the water when we docked. It "hung" around, but never worked again.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 1, 2011)

I interpreted this thread title a lot differently than the rest of you.  The question was  "What is your favorite seafood?"  I didn't understand the point was to make a list of all the seafood you like.  I like everything that comes from the sea. Have never met a fish or mollusk I didn't enjoy... even love seaweed!  But my _favorite_ is Nantucket Cape Scallops.

That doesn't exclude my fondness for other critters that swim.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 1, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> I interpreted this thread title a lot differently than the rest of you. The question was "What is your favorite seafood?" I didn't understand the point was to make a list of all the seafood you like. I like everything that comes from the sea. Have never met a fish or mollusk I didn't enjoy... even love seaweed! But my _favorite_ is Nantucket Cape Scallops.
> 
> That doesn't exclude my fondness for other critters that swim.


 
I think we are making lists because we can't name just one.  Fresh is so rare around here that the last one I had was my favorite and the one before and the one before.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think we are making lists because we can't name just one.  Fresh is so rare around here that the last one I had was my favorite and the one before and the one before.




I could not pick just one.  I'm like the Rum Tum Tugger when it comes to seafood.  I want oysters, get them, then want crab.  Get it and pine wistfully for lobster.  You get the idea.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 13, 2011)

Fla lobster, snowcrab and Alaska kingcrab. yum


----------



## LAJ (Feb 13, 2011)

Tilapia eaters beware!
I have researched this fish for years. Most comes from China where it is harvested in sewage containment pens. They look diseased and sickly and are injected with anti-biotics and anti-biotics added to water to make them appear healthy and then shipped to good old USA. When it says wild caught Tilapia-usually Malaysia, Vietnam, China. Polluted water areas. Don't eat tilapia. On their own, theya re a bottom-feeding fish-full of toxins. The mildness of the meat-don't be fooled. Check out research on this fish.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 13, 2011)

I had alot of fresh Halibut in Alaska. Very similar to Haddock. Delicious.
You can order from Peninsula Seafood in Alaska and they will deliver overnight in dry ice. When I have extra money, I order a variety box: crablegs, halibut cheeks (the best), sea scallops, and black ling cod. What great fish. Just like it was pulled from the water that day. Well worth the expense. And, they do have online specials for repeat customers.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 13, 2011)

Buy American. I realize that is is sometimes a difficult task, while shopping. But, I do my homework re: seafood. There is shrimp avalable in most areas in your frozen section that is wild caught USA. I read the labels even if I have to go thru a dozen packages. Of course, when I find one USA wild caught- I buy several. For appetizers and dips, I look for canned shrimp. (Labeled USA wild caught). Not always easy to find, but I work at it. As far as canned tuna. That- is very very difficult. But, I do find USA tuna. Surprisingly, some of the store brands are USA products. I trust our waters and our seafood more than Chinese, Vietnamese, Malaysian. After the sunami, the fish they were importing had to be tainted. The water conditions were deplorable. Sewage, bodies, etc. Louisiana needs time to recoup in certain areas. But, so far- the tests look good on the seafood. I get fresh shrimp while in Fla. right off the boats. And, Fla. lobster. When I am unable to do so, I do my research. The end product and peace of mind is worth the effort. I get so frustrated when I shop at high end specialty stores and they say they have no idea of the origin of their seafood. (They do- it is labeled on the boxes in the cooler..CHINA, THAILAND, MALAYSIA, ETC.) not for me.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 13, 2011)

LAJ said:


> Tilapia eaters beware!
> I have researched this fish for years. Most comes from China where it is harvested in sewage containment pens. They look diseased and sickly and are injected with anti-biotics and anti-biotics added to water to make them appear healthy and then shipped to good old USA. When it says wild caught Tilapia-usually Malaysia, Vietnam, China. Polluted water areas. Don't eat tilapia. On their own, theya re a bottom-feeding fish-full of toxins. The mildness of the meat-don't be fooled. Check out research on this fish.



Thankfully LAJ, here in florida we have many tilapia farmers... I only buy locally so I don't have to worry...


----------



## LAJ (Feb 13, 2011)

I see your point buying from local Florida farmers on the fish. But, farm raised is never as healthy and nutritious as wild caught. Farm raised (even in Fla) often use chemicals in the water. I would rather er on the side of safety and look for wild caught. I lived in Fla. many years and always bought from the boats coming in. Still do- when I am there. It is just not as common as it used to be do to overfishing. I do stay away from Swordfish and other fish that are far over-fished. For me -it is wild fish or no fish. Even in Michigan, the markets are full of Chinese seafood. And, the Great Lakes are all around us. I search and research and find Michigan Lake fish. I spent alot of time talking to owners of markets and making inquiries and suggestions re: farm-raised foreign fish and farm raised fish, in general.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2011)

All the fish in my freezer comes from Florida and Alaska.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad to hear that about the Florida and Alaska seafood in your fridge.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 13, 2011)

LAJ said:


> Tilapia eaters beware!



Welcome to DC.

Do you have credible sources for these claims?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 13, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Welcome to DC.
> 
> Do you have credible sources for these claims?



Frank, I don't find that information anymore alarming then the way chickens are raised, or cattle is slaughtered... It is what it is, chickens, and turkeys are raised in filth, and we still eat them... My only hope is that in the future the way these animals are raised, will change... For the sake of my grandchildren, and their children to come...


----------



## chopper (Feb 13, 2011)

Good to know about making sure that the tilapia is not from China, but then again I try to avoid most things from China.  I will still eat tilapia, just not from China!


----------



## CraigC (Feb 13, 2011)

chopper said:


> Good to know about making sure that the tilapia is not from China, but then again I try to avoid most things from China. I will still eat tilapia, just not from China!


 
+1. Now if we could only stop the raping of our native wildlife for the Chinese market. Both here and in China!

Craig


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 13, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Frank, I don't find that information anymore alarming then the way chickens are raised, or cattle is slaughtered... It is what it is, chickens, and turkeys are raised in filth, and we still eat them... My only hope is that in the future the way these animals are raised, will change... For the sake of my grandchildren, and their children to come...




Alarming?  No.  Paranoid and propaganda?  Yes.



> They look diseased and sickly and are injected with anti-biotics and  anti-biotics added to water to make them appear healthy and then shipped  to good old USA.



This is more than "they are raised in filth" and franky sounds like an unsubstantiated rumor.  But it is ok to make claims that have no proof because it is China.  

The number of facts that have been proven to be cultural bias, rumor and paranoid propaganda is staggering.  I am not saying it isn't true, I would however welcome credible and verifiable sources for such allegations.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 14, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Welcome to DC.
> 
> Do you have credible sources for these claims?


 
If he doesn't I do.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 14, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> If he doesn't I do.



Would you please post them?


----------



## kookiblob (Feb 14, 2011)

I enjoy lobster steamed and served with butter and freshly sweezed lemon juice. I also like shrimp cocktail and crawfish boils..  Scallops are good too when panfried with nothing added it to it..except maybe with some salsa


----------



## LAJ (Feb 14, 2011)

*Tilapia*

Science Daily and Wake Forest University of Medicine are just two good sources on dangers of this fish. The fish contain very low levels of good Omega 3 but very high levels of fat, PCB, mercury, carcinagins and anti-biotics. 
Many studies show this fish to be worse than eating bacon and hamburger. And, the Chinese fish that are farmed are fed corn and animal waste. (Fish are not supposed to eat corn.) The American farm-raised are known to be cleaner than the Chinese farms. But, who wants to eat farm-raised when you can eat wild. Tilapia (according to studies) raises chance of heart disease, asthma and gastro-intestinal problems. 60 Minutes did a segment years ago on this issue with hidden cameras. That- was the last time I ate the garbage fish. Then, started my own research. Tilpia eat animal waste, plastic, metal, etc. They are worse than carp or barracuda. They are the ultimate bottom-feeders. Not for me. I would rather eat something from nearby waters in USA.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 14, 2011)

LAJ said:


> Science Daily and Wake Forest University of Medicine are just two good sources on dangers of this fish. The fish contain very low levels of good Omega 3 but very high levels of fat, PCB, mercury, carcinagins and anti-biotics.
> Many studies show this fish to be worse than eating bacon and hamburger. And, the Chinese fish that are farmed are fed corn and animal waste. (Fish are not supposed to eat corn.) The American farm-raised are known to be cleaner than the Chinese farms. But, who wants to eat farm-raised when you can eat wild. Tilapia (according to studies) raises chance of heart disease, asthma and gastro-intestinal problems. 60 Minutes did a segment years ago on this issue with hidden cameras. That- was the last time I ate the garbage fish. Then, started my own research. Tilpia eat animal waste, plastic, metal, etc. They are worse than carp or barracuda. They are the ultimate bottom-feeders. Not for me. I would rather eat something from nearby waters in USA.



That's plenty good enough for me.  Thanks for the heads up, LAJ
I've never eaten Tilapia, and now I never will.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 14, 2011)

I love your quote....


----------



## pacanis (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, dogs aren't supposed to eat corn either, and it's the number one ingredient in your typical crappy, commercial dog food that can be easily boughten. Lots of nasty stuff in beef feed, too. There is lots of stuff fed to our companion and food animals that shouldn't be, many fillers and odd ingredients.
That said, I had heard about the conditions that tilapia were farmed in and to tell the truth, haven't boughten any since, but then, I live a few miles from Lake Erie and there are allowances, or quantities of fish that I am supposed to limit myself to from these waters because of the mercury content... I guess that makes me a bit of a hypocrite.

And I'll pretend I didn't read that bacon was bad for you


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2011)

Popular Fish, Tilapia, Contains Potentially Dangerous Fatty Acid Combination

Here is the article.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> And I'll pretend I didn't read that bacon was bad for you


 
Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Blasphemy!!!



*Bacon lovers unite!!* 




> I love your quote....



Thanks LAJ


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 15, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Well, dogs aren't supposed to eat corn either, and it's the number one ingredient in your typical crappy, commercial dog food that can be easily boughten. Lots of nasty stuff in beef feed, too. There is lots of stuff fed to our companion and food animals that shouldn't be, many fillers and odd ingredients.
> That said, I had heard about the conditions that tilapia were farmed in and to tell the truth, haven't boughten any since, but then, I live a few miles from Lake Erie and there are allowances, or quantities of fish that I am supposed to limit myself to from these waters because of the mercury content... I guess that makes me a bit of a hypocrite.
> 
> And I'll pretend I didn't read that bacon was bad for you



Pacanis, I could care less if fish eat corn but this makes my stomach turn...  I won't touch catfish for the same reason.....


> _Tilpia eat animal waste, plastic, metal, etc. They are worse than carp or barracuda. They are the ultimate bottom-feeders._



Patooie.....


----------



## spork (Feb 15, 2011)

My favorite seafood _to cook_ is Greenling Cod (I've only seen it sold at commercial harbor markets along the northern Pacific U.S. coast).  Its flesh is a uber-cool turquoise color that cooks to white.  Taste is a bit milder, texture a bit more delicate, than mass market ling cod.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> *Bacon lovers unite!!*



Yeah bacon!!!

ThinkGeek :: Find Stuff


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> *Bacon lovers unite!!*


 
There hasn't been much pork porn on here lately...I need my fix!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 16, 2011)

Some years ago just after Poland gained its freedom, I was asked to visit a foundry with a view to invest. I was advised to only eat chicken and veal as anything that took longer to grow contained toxins. River fish was completely of the menu.
Asian farmed seafood and river fish has well documented warnings over here, call me a wet brit liberal but once again the demands of the west has caused this prob not only for us but for the poor local people.

Tilapia farming started in Egypt at the time of the Pharoahs, all they had to worry about was the nile turning red and the shadoof breaking down.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 16, 2011)

> the demands of the west


an unfair accusation, Bolas... The Japanese and their thirst for more _more_ *MORE* sushi is a big part of the fish problem.

Americans, proportionately, eat very little fish other than canned tuna.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I love it all. One of my favorite feasts is steamed mussels in white wine, with garlic, green onions, celery, red pepper, loads of butter and fresh parsley and fresh lemons. Whith lots of crusty bread to dip in the juice. and more cold white wine to chase it all down.


 
I normally steam mussels in white wine like that, but am thinking of trying this recipe (the one for beer-steamed mussels) tomorrow night (mussels from I believe out East--they were on special this week):

Beer Steamed Mussels | Mussels in White Wine Sauce | Steamed Mussels Recipe

I used to frequent a mussels "bar" and have yet to encounter a way of preparing mussels I didn't like. I don't recall ever having any that were steamed in beer...I like cilantro ... what do you think Rocklobster?


----------



## spork (Feb 16, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> an unfair accusation, Bolas... The Japanese and their thirst for more _more_ *MORE* sushi is a big part of the fish problem.
> 
> Americans, proportionately, eat very little fish other than canned tuna.


an unfair accusation, ChefJune...  the Japanese eat little, almost zero, _farmed _sushi, and nearly equally zero, _any_ freshwater fish, most having never yet heard of tilapia.  Both east and west are at fault - they're the aquatic rabbits of Africa and can be exported most anywhere as a crop, and heartland Americans are discovering that other-than-canned fish can taste okay.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 16, 2011)

At this point I would like to remind everyone we try to keep the politics out of food talk.  

Thank you.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 17, 2011)

Greenling Cod is delicious, too. I am picky about the cod I eat. When I can afford it, I order overnight delivery from Alaska. The cod is not like you get in restaurants in the lower 48.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

Yellowtail snapper with a mango-banana crusted coating. I came up with my own recipe tailored after one at the Pier in Ft. Lauderdale. Delicious.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There hasn't been much pork porn on here lately...I need my fix!




I'll be your junkie dealer for the day, Princess !!


















As for my favorite(s) - I'm a shellfish addict; my favorite fish lately is Butterfish !







Butterfish and Companions .......


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2011)

luckytrim said:


> I'll be your junkie dealer for the day, Princess !!
> 
> As for my favorite(s) - I'm a shellfish addict; my favorite fish lately is Butterfish !
> 
> Butterfish and Companions .......


 
Oh yum!  It all looks really good and that pork!  <swoon>


----------



## taxlady (Feb 18, 2011)

LAJ said:


> Science Daily and Wake Forest University of Medicine are just two good sources on dangers of this fish. The fish contain very low levels of good Omega 3 but very high levels of fat, PCB, mercury, carcinagins and anti-biotics.
> Many studies show this fish to be worse than eating bacon and hamburger. And, the Chinese fish that are farmed are fed corn and animal waste. (Fish are not supposed to eat corn.) The American farm-raised are known to be cleaner than the Chinese farms. But, who wants to eat farm-raised when you can eat wild. Tilapia (according to studies) raises chance of heart disease, asthma and gastro-intestinal problems. 60 Minutes did a segment years ago on this issue with hidden cameras. That- was the last time I ate the garbage fish. Then, started my own research. Tilpia eat animal waste, plastic, metal, etc. They are worse than carp or barracuda. They are the ultimate bottom-feeders. Not for me. I would rather eat something from nearby waters in USA.



Well, some people would eat farmed fish because it's usually much less expensive.

My solution is simply not to buy fish  I don't like freshwater fish, only salt water fish. I live near Montreal, so fresh salt water fish has to travel further than I think it can stay fresh. (I lived in Copenhagen for five years and bought fish that were caught the same day.) I don't object to frozen fish, but the wild stuff is almost always too expensive for me.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

I understand you saying wild fish being too expensive. I agree. Living in Copenhagen and buying fresh daily must have been great. While living in Florida, I bought off the boats and from a fish market that bought catch of day at the docks. I miss those days. (I refrain from discussing "farm raised"fish) Since, it was considered "politics." I eat lake fish but am very careful what and where. Since, I live near Great Lakes and have to keep up on what is healthy and what to stay away from.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 18, 2011)

LAJ said:


> I understand you saying wild fish being too expensive. I agree. Living in Copenhagen and buying fresh daily must have been great. While living in Florida, I bought off the boats and from a fish market that bought catch of day at the docks. I miss those days. (I refrain from discussing "farm raised"fish) Since, it was considered "politics." I eat lake fish but am very careful what and where. Since, I live near Great Lakes and have to keep up on what is healthy and what to stay away from.


 
When I lived in Northern Germany, the "fishman" came every Tuesday. The fish had been caught that morning. He had all the fish packed on ice...too bad I didn't like matjes (sp) which was the favorite of the family with whom I lived. Tuesday was "fried liver" night for me (dredge liver in flour, cook in hot skillet, top with a bottle of beer, toss in some raisins and fried onions, simmer until the sauce is thick and the liver is done).
K.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

The Tuesday fish sounds great but the liver......


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 21, 2011)

LAJ said:


> I understand you saying wild fish being too expensive. I agree.


I don't.  I don't buy a lot of it, but to enjoy wild fish from time to time is, for me, a necessity.

And, truth to tell, I would pay almost anything to get fresh walleye.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 21, 2011)

Chefjune
I love fresh Walleye. I have it quite often here in Michigan. Happy to say.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 21, 2011)

I pay almost anything for fresh Fla. lobster and Alakskan king crab as well.  yum


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Yeah bacon!!!
> 
> ThinkGeek :: Find Stuff



I have that shopping bag!  LOL



luckytrim said:


> I'll be your junkie dealer for the day, Princess !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh!  It all looks awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 22, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> I don't. I don't buy a lot of it, but to enjoy wild fish from time to time is, for me, a necessity.
> 
> And, truth to tell, I would pay almost anything to get fresh walleye.


I didn't know walleye was a seafood <g>. I can't get walleye where I live--so when I go to Northern MN to see my parents, walleye is what I want for the "welcome home" meal, the "before I leave meal" and any meal in between. We are very simple about how we make walleye. 

Saltetine crackers, crushed (a bit of powdered onion and garlic, if you wish)
egg-milk wash
butter

You dunk the fillets in the egg-milk wash. Then in the crushed crackers. Then in the egg-milk wash, and then again in the crackers. Then you toss the fillets in a skillet with the melted butter and cook until the "crackers" are golden and the fish flakes (about 6 minutes). You flip the fillets once.

For shore lunch (you go out in the boat, catch the walleye, clean it, pull up to an island, start a campfire and then cook the walleye in a cast-iron skillet you keep under one of the boat seats in a plastic bag...clean it with salt when you're done and put it back in the plastic bag after you've taken a nap on the rocks and the pan is cold--if you're in a hurry, I guess you can dunk the pan in the lake until it is cold). For shore lunch, you add beer to the wash...I'm going to MN in April, and I'm hitting the locker plant and buying walleye for my mom and I to eat while I'm "mommy sitting" (she has dementia). I don't care how much it costs...MN lobster <g> here I come. 

Walleye season in in MN opens about the same time that wild aspargus is available--walleye and wild aspargus...comfort food. I'll be too early for that, but I'm on for walleye from the locker plant, the local restaurant that has an all-you-can eat walleye night on Fridays...and, oh any other place I can get it. Probably some smoked trout too <g>. 

On an aside, I took my mom and dad to the cabin my mom's dad built last year (my cousin inherited it). Well, one of my cousins came out and took my 80-yr. old dad fishing. They caught 7 walleye. My cousin cleaned them and gave them to us. We ate walleye for FOUR days (my dad had caught some on his own the day before) while we were at the cabin. Not the same as Conch fritters, but oh, was it sweet. And I did go to the locker plant and brought 8 lb. of walleye home for my brother, my DH, and I. Love walleye. I have a picture of when I was 5 and caught my first walleye. The pic is of me kissing the fish...people who don't like fresh water fish have never had walleye.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Feb 22, 2011)

My fav's of seafood include -1.) LOBSTER 2.) CRAB LEGS &, 3.) PAN SEARED, BALCKEND TUNA....my mouth is now watering...must find wet-naps


----------



## Frenchys (Feb 22, 2011)

Fried Calamari


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone here tried the brown date mussel?


----------



## Selkie (Feb 22, 2011)

I lived in Los Angeles at a time (early 1960s) when you could find abalone on the menu of better restaurants. Even as a teenager, I found grilled abalone steak to be my favorite!

As you may or may not know, today, abalone may only be gathered by recreational divers and not sold or used commercially, ending any chance for the average person from ever appreciating it. I feel fortunate at having tasted it.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Walleye isn't from the ocean but it is definately a seafood. The Great Lakes are the seas of the Midwest for us. I love it. Alot of bars and VFW posts have Walleye frys-especially during Lenten season.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 22, 2011)

LAJ said:


> Walleye isn't from the ocean but it is definately a seafood. The Great Lakes are the seas of the Midwest for us. I love it. Alot of bars and VFW posts have Walleye frys-especially during Lenten season.


 When's Lent this year? Please tell me April 15 falls within the Lenten season!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 22, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I lived in Los Angeles at a time (early 1960s) when you could find abalone on the menu of better restaurants. Even as a teenager, I found grilled abalone steak to be my favorite!
> 
> As you may or may not know, today, abalone may only be gathered by recreational divers and not sold or used commercially, ending any chance for the average person from ever appreciating it. I feel fortunate at having tasted it.



Do you know they farm it and you can buy it online?


----------



## Selkie (Feb 22, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Do you know they farm it and you can buy it online?



No, I didn't know that. That's great... I'll have to look that that up - Thanks!!


----------



## LAJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Easter is April 24th this year. I think it's interesting that even the famous Coney Island places in Michigan have vast Lenten menus available. I remember my daughter-in-law visiting and saying, "I know what Lent is, but what's walleye"? And, "all u can eat" "can you eat alot of it"? Ha I said some people can.. for sure.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 23, 2011)

LAJ said:


> Easter is April 24th this year. I think it's interesting that even the famous Coney Island places in Michigan have vast Lenten menus available. I remember my daughter-in-law visiting and saying, "I know what Lent is, but what's walleye"? And, "all u can eat" "can you eat alot of it"? Ha I said some people can.. for sure.


 
Well...you start with two or three fillets prepared the way you like (pan fried, deep fried, sauteed in butter and garlic sauce...). Then you can have one or two fillets each time you "clean your plate"..."we" typically each have 8 fillets when we go to the all you can eat night...my mom will only eat about 3 or 4...but then, when we used to go to the all you can eat lobster buffet, 6 "canner size" lobsters was the average each of us consumed...we'd bring our own "tools" ... (we also got blacklisted from lobster all-you-can-eat at one place...).


----------



## Love2cook11 (Feb 23, 2011)

I buy shrimp and sometimes salmon at a grocery store, but mostly i have fish when we go fishing or someone has a good day fishing and shares, lol.  So i guess my favorites are bass, croaker, whatever will bite


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 23, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> When's Lent this year? Please tell me April 15 falls within the Lenten season!


 
It does. Easter is April 24th.


----------



## Fiuman (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmmm i'd go for the spanish gambas & polpo in garlic and hot oil (as a starter)... After that sushi meditteraneo made of fresh sea-bass.. To round up carp filet sichuan style


----------

